# Kaiser has hemangiosarcoma of the heart



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Unbelievable. Kaiser was diagnosed last night with a Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma. It's basically the same thing that killed our Casey only the tumor is on the heart instead of the spleen. The sack that the heart is in is filling with blood and putting pressure on his heart. We leave for the University of Florida, Gainesville tomorrow. An oncology surgeon, who has performed this operation, is going to remove the tumor. He's actually going in Monday, when they're closed, to do the CT scans in preparation for the surgery. We're numb.
He was in ICU last night and today. Leaving in the A.M. for Gainesville. He had a 6 mos geriatric check up last week and all checked out. They didn't do any xrays though. We just lost Gypsy 3 weeks ago yesterday and Casey from hemangiosarcoma on Oct 20. God please have mercy on us already.*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry. You have had more than your share of heartache 
I hope things go well in Gainesville.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my God, I am so sorry. I can't believe what you are going through, I can't even begin to imagine the pain. 

Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, this is just awful. I hope the surgery is successful, and he recovers quickly.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and Kaiser and for the operation to be a great sucess.
I amso sorry fr your losses of your two loved dogs. Take care and safe journey tommorrow.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry. You have had more than your fair share of pain with your dogs. Putting you in my prayers.....so much so soon. Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So very, very sorry. Doggy prayers sent up for the best possible outcome. Life is so not fair.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, GSDLover, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't know what to say... Gosh, this stinks. I pray your baby will be ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

many blessings to your family during this most difficult and sad time.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh no. I am so very sorry. You are in my thoughts. Best wishes to you, your family and Kaiser.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I had my share of hemangiosarcoma and know the feeling.
On the positive side, friends of mine successfully managed hemangiosarcoma of the heart for a year in their golden. He needed the fluid around the heart drained regularly.
Hoping that Kaiser does well in surgery and end up a success story.

Hang in there, beaming positive thoughts your way,


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!! You've had so many problems recently. I'm glad you caught this in time to have the sugery, you're very very lucky. I've had three diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the heart and one of the spleen, of course I lost thm all! 

Good luck in Gainesville!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh no!! I'm so so sorry.  My prayers are with you all.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh No! I'm so sorry. I will be hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope you can get some relief of the tumor and pressure with the surgery. Such a devastating diagnosis. I am sorry for you in having to go through this. My beloved Gala had cardiac hemangio. Good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry...prayers for a sucessful surgery..

Lee


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

oh no! sending u prayers, positive vibes and a lot of painless sucess ur way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for a successful surgery. Keep us posted!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so very sorry :hugs:

I don't know if anything here is helpful:
Cancer - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, may God Bless you and keep you safe in your travels. Wishing for a good outcome for Kaiser. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My heart breaks for you. I can't image actually living it. I lost 2 within 2 months a few years ago....3 is just unimaginable. Prayers for a successful surgery.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with you.. here's to a successful surgery.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts going your way..........


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Brigitte Fairclough
Kaiser is in ICU at UF in Gainesville. We took him there immediately when we got into town yesterday. They are monitoring his heart because the tumor is bleeding and surrounding his heart with fluid which is compressing his heart and restricting the blood flow. He has rapid breathing and panting. Unfortunately, today is a holiday here and surgery is tomorrow. The tumor is in a hard to get to location so If they can even remove it, they won't be able to get clean margins. The rest will be up to the chemotherapy he will get.
They will put an opening in the sac surrounding his heart so that any fluid will no longer build up but drain into his chest cavity.
We are staying at a hotel 5 min away. Will go see him shortly, but he gets stressed when we leave. He is at one of the best vet hospitals in the country with one of the best oncology surgeons. 
Thank you all for the prayers and especially the prayer chain.
Will keep you posted.
We are so grateful to all of you. 
Brigitte, Michael and Kaiser


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The stress from losing his 2 pack members hastened an underlying health problem. Kaiser had been laying in the spot that Gypsy chose to die in the yard ever since she passed away. Not a good sign. This happens with people who are close as well. We are fighting like **** to keep him with us for a while longer God willing. Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. We sure need them


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

thoughts and prayers continue for Kaiser.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My heart breaks for you. I can not imagine losing 2 within months of each other and have a 3rd very sick. 

My thoughts and well wishes are with you, your family and Kaiser.

I am just so very, very sorry.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless his heart, this sounds like a very dire situation and your losses have already been so great. it's such a fine line to walk between being devastated to have to let them go, and letting go and doing what's in their best interest. i am so sorry.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

:gsdhead::angel:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

More prayers your way. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through right now.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow. My heart just breaks for you and your DH. Sending lots of prayers and hugs from Dallas.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

best wishes to you and kaiser. i hope they are able to help your poor guy. sending prayers your way for successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kaiser and about all of your losses. I can only imagine how devastating this is for you. I am sending lots of good thoughts your way and hoping for the best for Kaiser.


----------



## aarontfan (Mar 24, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear that! I can tell you though, I am from Gainesville and have friends who have worked at the UF animal hospital and they are wonderful people! He will be in very competent hands! My prayers are with you.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:fingerscrossed:. So sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

God, grant them mercy in this situation as they do all they can for Kaiser. You created him and know his body. Give the doctors wisdom for treating Kaiser, and GSDLover strength beyond human understanding. You are the Great Physician and can bring healing to Kaiser. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Healing thoughts from us here in Illinois!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Daisy said:


> God, grant them mercy in this situation as they do all they can for Kaiser. You created him and know his body. Give the doctors wisdom for treating Kaiser, and GSDLover strength beyond human understanding. You are the Great Physician and can bring healing to Kaiser. In Jesus' name, Amen.


In Jesus' name, Amen.
Today is the day.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You and Kaiser are in my thoughts & prayers. Good luck.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers all goes well!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Adding my prayers to the others. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just read about this - hoping all goes well. For Kaiser's heart and yours.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Beaming positive thoughts your way.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hugs to you! Hoping the best for today!


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope everything goes well, sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Said a prayer for your precious Kaiser this morning, prayers to guide the surgeons hand and the knowledge to do a miraculous job. And also prayers for your strength during this time. God Bless your boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

GSDLoverII said:


> *Unbelievable. Kaiser was diagnosed last night with a Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma. It's basically the same thing that killed our Casey only the tumor is on the heart instead of the spleen. The sack that the heart is in is filling with blood and putting pressure on his heart. We leave for the University of Florida, Gainesville tomorrow. An oncology surgeon, who has performed this operation, is going to remove the tumor. He's actually going in Monday, when they're closed, to do the CT scans in preparation for the surgery. We're numb.*
> *He was in ICU last night and today. Leaving in the A.M. for Gainesville. He had a 6 mos geriatric check up last week and all checked out. They didn't do any xrays though. We just lost Gypsy 3 weeks ago yesterday and Casey from hemangiosarcoma on Oct 20. God please have mercy on us already.*


The only words that come to mind are those that are banned on the forum. 

I am so very sorry. OMG, I can't imagine....Yes, my thoughts and prayers are with you both. G-d please help this baby. 

In shock,
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just lit a candle for Kaiser.

Group *K GSD* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news, I keep coming back here.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

shilohsmom said:


> Just lit a candle for Kaiser.
> 
> Group *K GSD* Candles - Light A Candle


 
Me too!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

shilohsmom said:


> Just lit a candle for Kaiser.
> 
> Group *K GSD* Candles - Light A Candle


Thanks for the post, I lit a candle for Kaiser also.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for you and Kaiser.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> Just lit a candle for Kaiser.
> 
> Group *K GSD* Candles - Light A Candle


Same here for Kaiser


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I keep checking back here for news throughout the day. Feel like an old mother hen! My heart goes out to Brigitte and Michael and I hope they are feeling all of the positive waves that are being sent their way. 

They have been through enough - Kaiser just has to pull through this.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Remo said:


> I keep checking back here for news throughout the day. Feel like an old mother hen! My heart goes out to Brigitte and Michael and I hope they are feeling all of the positive waves that are being sent their way.
> 
> They have been through enough - Kaiser just has to pull through this.


I've been doing the same thing!!! Just hoping and praying the surgery was sucessful and he's doing well.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This waiting is just awful.....can hardly wait for an update.... more thoughts and prayers being sent....

Candle lit for Kaiser:

Group *K GSD* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We just found out now he is not a candidate for heart surgery. There are a lot of lesions on his liver and 2 on his lung that the X-rays and ultrasounds would not show.
The are making a window in the sac around his heart so that the fluid doesn't constrict his heart and a liver biopsy and they are sending us home in the next day or 2.
We are just numb.
Hemangiosarcomas are a silent nasty cancer that German Shepherds can get,
We will do chemo in csprings but if he gets really sick, we won't continue.
The tumor is still on the heart and w/o removal he only has a few months.
Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so sorry. 

I always think of your babies as the "RV GSDs".  I always see that picture of them in the RV in my mind. You have given them a GREAT life, don't ever doubt it.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so terribly terribly sorry.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry. It's just not right!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I lost my Eli to this horrible cancer :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It is such a cruel disease. We were all hoping for better news- I'm sure you'll make Kaiser's life as comfortable and happy as possible.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. My continued prayer will be with you during this difficult time.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: I'm so so sorry, I was hoping and praying that Kaiser was going to be the one to over come this deadly disease.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.... My thoughts are with you guys and Kaiser.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. Again, I know someone who managed a similar HSA of the heart for a year with their golden.

I did chemo of the HSA of the spleen with my boy, and our experiences are described in detail in this thread.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs.html

The information on the chemo is quite detailed and may be helpful to you.

Hang in there, beaming positive thoughts your way.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are w/ you and your beautiful boy. I wish for you and him a time that is free of pain and full of love. Please take care
Maggi


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been holding my breath and hoping for the best and I am so very sorry you've gotten this awful news 
Prayers for you all.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for the outcome for Kaiser. We have all been praying that all would go well for your precious boy. Hugs to you, may your time with him be painfree for you both.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am very sorry and your sweet dog is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been following this thread on and off all day today as well, with hopes of a postive outcome.

I'm so sorry for what you have gone through in the past and now face with your Kaiser.

Best wishes to you all....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm praying so hard for you all!!! My heart breaks for you and your DH. 
Don't give up! They power of prayer can be an amazing thing! I'm so sorry. So sorry.  Tears come to my as I type to you. My God bring you some peace in this stressful situation.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

GSDLoverII said:


> We just found out now he is not a candidate for heart surgery. There are a lot of lesions on his liver and 2 on his lung that the X-rays and ultrasounds would not show.
> The are making a window in the sac around his heart so that the fluid doesn't constrict his heart and a liver biopsy and they are sending us home in the next day or 2.
> We are just numb.
> Hemangiosarcomas are a silent nasty cancer that German Shepherds can get,
> ...



I am so very sorry to hear this 

:hugs:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would so like to hear what we as a commuity can do for you. I know I'm not alone when I say I'm just blown away by what has happened to you and your wonderful dogs. I know the sadness I feel is so short of what your going through, but I want to help in any way I can. Do you have people there that can help. What can we do?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

So terribly sorry, I know you are in so much pain over all the loss you have suffered in such a short time. Wish we could make Kaiser all better. Love him up completely in the time you have left and thank god for every good day he has.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is just unbelievably sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am really sorry. Everything I might say sounds so inadequate right now.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

So so very sorry this has happened to poor Kaiser and for your heartache. xx


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers and support.
Kaiser is still in ICU at UF.
He has drainage tubes in place from the "keyhole" surgery where 
they cut a hole in the pericardium to relieve the pressure around the heart.
They took 6 biopsies from the liver.
Waiting to hear from Dr. Bacon on when we can take him home. It's a 4 hour drive. 
We will probably start him on chemo in a week. That would buy him a few months.
If he gets really sick from the chemo we will stop there.
They are telling us that some dogs breeze right through it.
We don't want him to suffer is the bottom line.
We have been seeing a grief counselor since Casey died from hemangiosarcoma in Oct.
Then Gypsy died Dec 30 from IBD that turned into cancer. 
She had a colonoscopy and endoscopy in July and it came back fine.
Now Kaiser with hs of the heart.
I have asked every single dr if there was something I did wrong.
Was there something in the environment like pesticides that could have caused this. We didn't use any at our house. We didn't even fertilize our lawn, but they did go to the dog park all of the time.
Was it the Revolution? 
They had 3 different diets according to their needs.
They were and are all about 10 years old and I don't feel that is that old for dogs that were so well taken care of.
All the vets said it's genetic and nothing related to pesticides or anything else.
What are the chances of 2 dogs dying and a third one about to in such a short time?
Is it the stress of losing a PAC member that excelerated an underlying disease.
Has anyone else had a similar experience with losing their dogs so close? 
I just can't wrap my head around that? I just Can't Believe this is actually happening.
I never moved Casey or Gypsys crates after their death, so that it wouldn't stress Kaiser out more.
Kaiser kept laying in Gypsys spot in the yard where she layed everyday before she died after she died in Dec.
He would go back and forth and lay in the girls' crates everyday.
He was obviously mourning them.
I have been crying nonstop since Oct but tried not to let Kaiser see me crying.
Michael does the same. We are just shattered. They are our kids and they are falling like dominos. I have never felt pain like this in my life.
Anyhow, I know if anyone can understand it's someone else who has a GSD in their life. 
Thank you for listening.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, I cant even imagine how much pain you are in, I am just so very sorry. This is so unfair, no one deserves that much heart ache.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

:hugs:Sending Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I know the words dont mean much, but I truly feel for you.

One of my dogs died of hemangiosarcoma a few months after my oldest dog died in 2008, one after the other. We decided that Asja was lonely in doggie heaven and so she needed Boris more than we did, and Boris had never lived without her since he was two months old. 

I'm so sorry, hemangiosarcoma is a terrible disease for us humans, but my vet pointed out that it is not painful to the dogs, they just get so tired.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so so sorry for what you are going through, loosing one is hard enough, I can't imagine loose 3 so close together.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know there are medical reasons for what the dogs have, but I also believe that spiritual or the side of a being that covers their individuality plays a part in their physical health. It so often follows that dogs that have lived many years together, most of their lives with other dogs, follow them shortly when they pass on. Kind of like some old couples when one spouse goes, and the other follows soon after. 

It is heart breaking yes, but they say now that the life span of the GSD is 10-12. And joining the 13 club is quite an achievement. And for those dogs that make it to 13 and 14, there are dogs that do not make it to ten. I think Dallas (Kinsmet's Sight for Sore Eyes) was only nine when he passed, and considering all the dogs he sired and was line bred on...

It is ok to check out the environment, and look at what your are feeding or treating the dogs with, if it changes what you do with your next dogs to even try to make them healthier, but not to beat yourself up with. There are so many choices we make every day that might have made a difference. Maybe if you did not care for your dog the way you did, they would have only lasted 7 or 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Honey! You didn't do anything wrong. You did everything right. You have given your dogs the best possible lives dogs could ever have. They have been well loved and well cared for. Every dog should be so lucky. I can't imagine what you are going through, but guilt has no place in your grief. Your dogs would tell you that, if they could.

Like everyone else, I wish there was something more that I could do to help ease your pain. All I can do is pray for all of you. From an old hymn....*"Lean on me, when you find it hard to stand. When you feel you're going under, hold tighter to my hand. Lean on me, when your heart begins to bleed. When you come to the place that I'm all you have, then you'll find I'm all you need." * Praying for God to strengthen you and hold you up.

Huge Hugs!
Jan


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugging: You and Kaiser are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Has anyone else had a similar experience with losing their dogs so close?"
On Jan 21, 2004 I had 2 dogs, a 5 year old Black Lab, and a 7 year old Cocker mix, both in the prime of their lives and very healthy. Our gate was left unlatched and they went down to the creek near our house, when they were crossing the bridge Toby (our Lab) was struck and killed. Josie wouldn't leave her side, neighbors has to pull her away and brought her home. Josie and I sat up that night, she was a mess, couldn't sleep, just kept pacing, within 2 weeks she started have full blown seizures, the vet couldn't explain them, she stopped eating, and then started having problems with her heart. The vet kept her for a day, never could find any cause for her health issues. She passed away in her sleep March 5, 2004. I still can't talk about them, Toby was the dog love of my life and I miss them both so much. The only way I can think about them is together always, just like they were when they were here with me..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I failed to mention how so sorry I am for everything...k


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart just breaks for you. If there is anything that I can do, please don't hesitate to ask. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please don't make yourself crazy by thinking it was anything you did that caused this to happen. 

We have lived in our house since 1991 - no pesticides, fertilizers, harsh chemicals of any sort, smoke, weed killers have been present in our home. We even use natural/organic cleaning products. We always feed top notch food, excellent veterinary care, have never used Front-Line or anything else that in my paranoid mind I consider to be toxic on my dogs. 

And our dogs still fell victim to multiple cases of hemangiosarcoma and other types of cancer. I could not possibly have been any more careful about what I exposed them to. It happens. We lost three in the same year once, but at least one of them was a good couple of months before we lost the others in double whammy. 

My heart goes out to you and I wish that there was something I could do, or say, to take away some of your pain. Having been in a very similar situation, I fully understand the pain and feeling of unfairness that goes along with this. 

Spoil your boy rotten for what time he has left with you. When we knew that we were going to lose Georgy Girl to thyroid cancer, we made every day count. I will never forget the day that John carried his 85 lb. girl down the riverbank in his arms because she was too weary to make it down there herself. She got to have one last soak in the river she loved so much.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> I know there are medical reasons for what the dogs have, but I also believe that spiritual or the side of a being that covers their individuality plays a part in their physical health. It so often follows that dogs that have lived many years together, most of their lives with other dogs, follow them shortly when they pass on. Kind of like some old couples when one spouse goes, and the other follows soon after.
> 
> It is heart breaking yes, but they say now that the life span of the GSD is 10-12. And joining the 13 club is quite an achievement. And for those dogs that make it to 13 and 14, there are dogs that do not make it to ten. I think Dallas (Kinsmet's Sight for Sore Eyes) was only nine when he passed, and considering all the dogs he sired and was line bred on...



My oldest German Shepherd lived to 13.5. One morning she was breathing heavy, and we both commented she's breathing heavy, and then she stopped breathing. That was it. My next dog was nearly 12. I guess I'm not terribly surprised he passed away so soon after Asja, because they had spent their entire lives together.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so so very sorry to hear what you're going through. The words fail me, but my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my, you have been through sooo much. I'm so very sorry for you and your baby/babies. Listen to the others, you didn't do anythig wrong. On the contrary, you did everything right. That's why they were/are with you. There's a saying: "God only sends us what he knows we can handle." Your dogs ended up with you because God (or what ever you call it) knew you would give them the best care/love/life. They are lucky to have had you...
Hugs/prayers/positive thoughts your way.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for it all and I know there must be a smoking gun SOMEWHERE but *nobody* knows what it is. 

*PLEASE don't feel responsible for not having the knowledge needed to prevent and beat this horrible disease.*

Having one who has an elevated marker for the disease but no clinical findings (yet) and having lost one to the disease (Toby) I found a very informative article - both my 8 year olds are in the VDI study for the test.

Modiano Lab - Cancer Info - Hemangiosarcoma

I know there is little comfort in the article but some solace for the future that maybe someday the key will be unlocked.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There have been a few members that have lost dogs very close together- Josie/Zeus comes to mind. I can't imagine the heartbreak you're going through. I certainly don't think it's anything you've done or failed to do. It's a cruel fast and deadly disease. Best wishes for happy days ahead you have with your Kaiser


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Will surely be keeping you and Kaiser in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't stop thinking of you and your lovely Kaiser. You remain close to my heart, hopes and prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending some positive thoughts and support your way today.

After I lost my 8 yo to HSA, I blamed it on early care and the crappy food I fed her initially (I did not know any better). I decided to do everything right with my next dog. He was on the raw diet and best food. He was not over vaccinated, after the initial series we did titers. He was never sick in his life, he was strong and healthy when he came down with HSA. I lost him when he was 9.5 yo. His littermate is now 12 and doing ok. My dog ate better and had a better life than I. I sometimes feel God just wants the best and most loved ones for himself. But it is the luck of the draw and bgenetic predisposition. At least the cancer is not painful. But it is nothing we do, we could do or we did not do. There is nothing we can do about this one except try to treat and manage to buy time - with the current state of knowledge in the field.

I have experience with the chemo: please pm your phone number if you would like to talk about it or just need a shoulder...

I did lose mine and forever fosters within months and it is devastating. You are not alone.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine losing three beloved dogs in such a short time. My prayers go out to you and Kaiser in the hopes that this surgery will be successful and give you much more time to spend with him. :hugs:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My best to you and Kaiser. I see your avatar pic and I can only imagine the pain you feel losing your best friends.

I hope all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for all the heartbreak you have been through...and are going through. Stay strong and know that you have alot of people praying for you and Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you everybody for your prayers and support. We got home from Gainesville last night. Kaiser is breathing better because of the "window" they put in the sack around his heart.
This lets the blood drain into the chest cavity instead of building up pressure and constricting his heart. We plan on starting chemo in about a week.
Michael and I want to thank you all for your prayers and support. It is what is getting us through this.
This forum has always been very helpful and informative over the years, and now it is actually serving as my grief counseling as well.
Will keep you updated on Kaiser's progress.
Thank you again,
Brigitte, Michael and Kaiser


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

So glad you are all home. As I've said before, we are so here for you. 

Hugs,


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Safe and sound and home at last! 
We are all here for you when even you need any thing. Hang in there.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The biopsy came back and the lesions on Kaiser's liver are Hemangiosarcoma. More than likely the two lesions on his lungs are too. What started on his heart has already spread to his liver and lungs. It appears there will be no good luck for us. Bad news after bad news after bad news. There will be no breaks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry. Don't even know what else to say.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> The biopsy came back and the lesions on Kaiser's liver are Hemangiosarcoma. More than likely the two lesions on his lungs are too. What started on his heart has already spread to his liver and lungs. It appears there will be no good luck for us. Bad news after bad news after bad news. There will be no breaks.


You have sure been dealt the hardest of the hard breaks. I can only imagine how this must feel. My heart really hurts for you.  So not fair. So, so sorry. Please give Kaiser a big smooch for all of us. :wub: Thoughts and prayers are with you, Kaiser and your family.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Please try to enjoy whatever time you have together. Sending you my very best.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Haven't posted in a long time, but what you're going through just wrenches at my heart. I too lost two of my dogs recently, both put to sleep on the same day. It broke my heart - and then we had a very scary close call with another. I thought I was going to lose it, I mean REALLY lose it. But time has made things somewhat more bearable.
Please try to enjoy the time you have left with Kaiser to the fullest, and please be comforted knowing that you will make it through it. Sometimes life just sucks, that's my theory anyway. I'm sorry for all you're going through and I truly do know how you're feeling.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sorry too,; so incredibly heart wrenching and I don't have any words, but I am praying for you


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

jetdog said:


> Haven't posted in a long time, but what you're going through just wrenches at my heart. I too lost two of my dogs recently, both put to sleep on the same day. It broke my heart - and then we had a very scary close call with another. I thought I was going to lose it, I mean REALLY lose it. But time has made things somewhat more bearable.
> Please try to enjoy the time you have left with Kaiser to the fullest, and please be comforted knowing that you will make it through it. Sometimes life just sucks, that's my theory anyway. I'm sorry for all you're going through and I truly do know how you're feeling.


Wow, two on the same day. That's horrible!
The full impact of this whole nightmare will sink in when the house is quiet and I have empty crates and empty dog beds and tons of toys and food and leashes and nobody there to be happy to see me. It hasn't even sunk in yet. We still have our beautiful Kaiser here, and we are cherishing every minute.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> Wow, two on the same day. That's horrible!
> The full impact of this whole nightmare will sink in when the house is quiet and I have empty crates and empty dog beds and tons of toys and food and leashes and nobody there to be happy to see me. It hasn't even sunk in yet. We still have our beautiful Kaiser here, and we are cherishing every minute.



I am so very sorry to hear. Was hoping for good news... I have no words..This is so heart wrenching. Please give Kaiser a little kiss from me.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

It really was horrible, but had to be done... and even though it's been since early Nov. I still can't talk about that day.

I don't know what lies ahead for you, your family, and Kaiser but I hope it includes some measure of joy to still have him with you, and some sort of of peace when you don't.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> The biopsy came back and the lesions on Kaiser's liver are Hemangiosarcoma. More than likely the two lesions on his lungs are too. What started on his heart has already spread to his liver and lungs. It appears there will be no good luck for us. Bad news after bad news after bad news. There will be no breaks.


 
D$%$#! Greatest sympathy to you and yours!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry. My heart goes out to you .


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Heartbreaking!! I am so very sorry for you and Kaiser.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Unreal. Unfair. I am so very sorry. There are no words.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Hang in there, positive thoughts going you way. When my boy was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma at 9.5, we did surgery and chemo, which bought us the best 4 months of our lives. We made every second count, we did fun things, ate the best foods and just enjoyed every moment. I was eternally grateful to have had this time. My first dog also had HSA and she was gone within three days, she never made it back from the hospital. 

I still think of my boy every day and remember all the good tpdays we had during those months. He developed a taste for almonds and banana nut bread and I still get those for a snack. When he was gone, he sent me a sign, a dog in a shelter that needed me. I could not save the life of my boy, but I was given a chance to save another one. This helped me go on.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Please continue to keep us updated on how Kaiser is doing! Just once I'd like to read about a dog beating this terrible disease! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jetdog said:


> Haven't posted in a long time, but what you're going through just wrenches at my heart. I too lost two of my dogs recently, both put to sleep on the same day. It broke my heart - and then we had a very scary close call with another. I thought I was going to lose it, I mean REALLY lose it. But time has made things somewhat more bearable.
> Please try to enjoy the time you have left with Kaiser to the fullest, and please be comforted knowing that you will make it through it. Sometimes life just sucks, that's my theory anyway. I'm sorry for all you're going through and I truly do know how you're feeling.


I'm sorry for your losses! It's hard enough losing one, can't imagine losing two on the same day! :hugs:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDLoverII said:


> We still have our beautiful Kaiser here, and we are cherishing every minute.


That's all you can do. :hugs: My thoughts are with you, it really is unfair.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, I can only imagine what you're going through and it's so heartbreaking.

My heart goes out to you and your loved ones. Many hugs for you!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys. It means a lot!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's a nasty disease with few if any early signs. My good thoughts are with you and Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Monday visitation at University of Florida*


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Truer love doesn't exist*


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Working...*









Michael's boss let him work remotely for the week while we attended to Kaiser. Attending a meeting with Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Quality time together*


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i love your pictures...thank you for sharing them. the picture of you hugging him is so sweet. i'm sorry you are going through this, but glad to see you are enjoying every moment of his company. best wishes to your family and Kaiser :hugs:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

As bad as it is.....Kaiser is soooo lucky to have you. He is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pics of your precious handsome Kaiser with us, God bless you and I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've been thinking of you all weekend. Kaiser is sooooo beautiful. Please let us know how this week goes. 

Hugs,
Rosa

I especially love the pic of you hugging your boy, I can see how happy that made him feel.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Kaiser looks so happy.  I love the pics of you both hugging him.  Thank you for sharing with us. Hope all is going well! Still praying for you all.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

checking in for an update...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser is getting his first chemo as we speak.
I pray he doesn't get sick. :angel:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm praying for that too!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So happy to hear he made it through his surgery well. Prayers for a positive outcome and that he gets through his chemo without getting too sick.

He is very lucky to be so well loved and cared for.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers for Kaiser, hope that the chemo does it's job but that it has no ill effects on your precious boy.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


>


Gosh, how heartbreaking. I am so very sorry.. This brings tears to my eyes. Such a precious baby and it is obvious that your bond with him is deep. I keep on praying for a breakthrough..somehow. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts your way. You can find some useful info on the chemotherapy in my thread.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Those pictures are heartbreaking, I think of my boy Mason whom I lost so sudden.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He didn't get sick so far. Picked him up and he was ready to go home and hungry! Didn't give him a full dose yet. They are easing him into it. If there are any reactions, it would be day 2 or 3 they said.
They said it’s not like chemo on humans. Most of the time they don't get sick. Let’s hope they are right.
Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers and all the good info!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Those pictures are heartbreaking, I think of my boy Mason whom I lost so sudden.


I know Carolina. Believe me, I know!
{Hugs} 
I am SO SORRY for all of them!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You are an incredible dog owner, if I ever come back to this world as a dog, I hope you will be my owner! I know Kaiser knows how lucky he is to have you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you, but we ALL are the lucky ones to have such magnificent creatures in our lives.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have been thinking about kaiser all day. shepherds are such wonderful dogs. take care, update when you can. know that good thoughts are with you, from people who care and understand.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser very tired today after his first chemo treatment yesterday. I let dr know.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just checking on on our dear Kaiser today. I'm sorry he was so tired after his first treatment. My thoughts and prayers are with him and your family. Many hugs to go around to everyone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kaiser's been thru a lot recently, hopefully he'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This might be a long shot, but have you considered having the levels of Radon checked in your home? Its just a thought.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Never even occurred to us, but we will now.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I think its worth checking out. Of course, I'm concerned about Kaiser, but I'm also concerned about you and your husbands health. Other concerns, would be Lead and poss Asbestos but I would start with Radon. I checked the Radon Map and your county is Level 3, meaning there have been 'thousands of cases of Radon exposure found in the homes'. I don't know how many homes are in your County, I don't know any more, but I do think you should check it out. I just can't help but to believe there is a common link and we need to find out what that could be. 

Good luck and more hugs for Kaiser.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like Kaiser is getting the royal treatment- lots of hugs, getting to hang out with dad all day. He's got such a handsome face and those eyes!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry your boy is so tired today. Just wanted to say continuing prayers for you and Kaiser.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Still praying for you and your precious Kaiser. I don't know if it works the same in dogs as it does in humans, but the more liquids or water that you can drink after treatments it helps to flush the chemo and the bad stuff out and helps to keep one from getting so sick.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Still praying for you and your precious Kaiser. I don't know if it works the same in dogs as it does in humans, but the more liquids or water that you can drink after treatments it helps to flush the chemo and the bad stuff out and helps to keep one from getting so sick.


Thank you, good to know.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Hemangiosarcoma


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Canine Hemangiosarcoma | Symptoms, Causes, and Treatment of Hemangiosarcoma in Dogs

Average age 8 to 10 years. Casey was 10.3 and Kaiser will be 10 March 2,


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How is Kaiser doing today?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just checking in on our dear boy today....how's Kaiser doing?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Much better today than yesterday. He was SOOO tired yesterday. Eating well, and has not gotten sick or the runs, knock on wood!
Thank You for asking.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So glad to hear that Kaiser is holding his own against the chemo, God Bless your precious boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad to hear Kaiser is doing well. Keep fighting Kaiser!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just checking in. Reminding you that you are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just leaving a little post to let you know I was here and thinking of you and Kaiser. Please let us know how his is doing when you get a chance.

Hugs,


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How is our boy doing today?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He eats, but I have to hand feed him in the morning. In the evening, he eats by himself.
He doesn't have much energy. Goes outside to do his business and then comes right back in.
We take him on a few short outings just to get him out of the house and keep his spirits up.
Nothing that requires much walking though.
His 2nd chemo treatment is on Thurs. 
After 2nd treatment they will check him out to see if the tumor and lesions have gotten better or worse and we go from there.
Thank you for thinking about him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Days 2-4 after the chemo were the worst. I offered something yummy and special to eat, not kibble. Keeping fingers crossed that the chemo is helping. Or at least slowing down the disease.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wishing for positive results that treatments are working and that your precious boy regains his strength. Still keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers that everything gets better. for Kaiser. Positive thoughts that the 2nd treament goes well for your precious boy. Keep strong and fighting Kaiser!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking of you and Kaiser... Love the pics. He's beautiful and looks very happy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh I'm sooooo praying the chemo is helping. I think when their not feeling well it makes them feel a little better when they're hand fed. I know when Shoshi was recovering I felt so very thankful to be able to have her with me and so enjoyed feeding her by hand. Heck, I still enjoy hand feeding when the opportunity arrises. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i think about you guys every single day. my maiden name was kaiser, so even tho all shepherds are special, ones named kaiser are a bit extra-special to me. sending all good thoughts and wishes for your boy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

checking in
sending hugs :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Beaming positive thoughts ...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Checking to see how Kaiser is doing. Hopes and prayers continuingfor Kaiser. Take care!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Checking for news on your precious boy, still in my prayers.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thinking about your boy! Hope all is going well.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Kaiser had his 2nd chemo today. This time it was in pill form, not intravenously.*
*He seems to being doing ok. Eating fine and no runs.*
*The first chemo made him really tired for like 5 days and then he was his old self again.*
*I hate putting that poison in his body, but it's saving his life.*
*I saw on the paperwork today that it is*
*stage III atrial hemangiosarcoma with hepatic and pulmonary metastasis. I didn't know it was already stage III. *
*We are cherishing every second with him.*
*Thanks for the positive thoughts and prayers.*
*Brigitte and Kaiser*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> *Kaiser had his 2nd chemo today. This time it was in pill form, not intravenously.*
> *He seems to being doing ok. Eating fine and no runs.*
> *The first chemo made him really tired for like 5 days and then he was his old self again.*
> *I hate putting that poison in his body, but it's saving his life.*
> ...


*Our prayers are with you and your guy! Enjoy the time you have with him!!!!!!!!!! Make great memories*!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear he's tolerating the chemo. Hopefully someday we will cure this stuff both for our dogs and us.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, your husband and Kaiser. Cannot even imagine losing 2 dogs so soon and now being faced with this illness with Kaiser. I just lost my Libby two weeks ago. We suspect the same issue in the spleen. She was also 10.5 years old. It is so difficult to adjust to the loss. I hope you get alot of quality time with Kaiser. I am sending good thoughts and prayers his way and to you as well.

Cheryl


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking of you, and wishing for more time for you and your boy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Renofan2, I am so sorry for your loss of Libby.
Hemangiosarcoma is a dreadful disease!
Thank you and everyone for your continued support and prayers.
God knows we need them.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Only my best thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

No updates all weekend??? Hopefully Kaiser is feeling better and your just enjoying the time you have together.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thinking of kaiser and sending positive thoughts.
I forgot to mention UPenn prescribed the Chinese supplement yunan baiyao to BoBo. Apparently it is used by soldiers and has promoted healing.


----------



## Thomas Roesen (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on these forums.  I'm sorry to hear about Kaiser, truly.

At the end of the day, there's very little you can do to avoid hemangiosarcoma, but this article describes some factors that affect the disorder. How to diagnose and about a paragraph about treatment options.

Check it out yourself:

Raising German Shepherds

I hope you find this useful..!

Kind regards,
// Thomas


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking in on Kaiser and you guys. Still in my heart and prayers,


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> Thinking of kaiser and sending positive thoughts.
> I forgot to mention UPenn prescribed the Chinese supplement yunan baiyao to BoBo. Apparently it is used by soldiers and has promoted healing.


I used Yunnan Baiyao with Boris. It may have helped, I'm not sure, but it sounds good. Unfortunately Boris only lived three weeks after diagnosis. 

I purchased the Yunnan Baiyao here. They also give a pretty good description of its use. 

Yunnan Baiyao (Yunnan Paiyao)

Best wishes for Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser is hanging in there. Has his 3rd chemo treatment on Valentines day. His tumor is on his heart.....Go figure!
He hasn't lost any weight and is still eating. Sometimes better than others. 
He hasn't got sick or gotten the runs either, so that is all good.
He does sleep alot more these days.
They will take an xray of the tumor to see if the chemo has shrunk it any I believe after the next chemo. This chemo is in iv form. Last time it was pills.
Its one day at a time and I cherish and thank God for each moment.
Thank you guys for your support.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The night we initially took Kaiser into the emergency when he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the heart, the heart specialist put him on the Yunnan Baiyao (Yunnan Paiyao)

When we took him to the UF in Gainesville, they discontinued using it.
When we got back to Coral Springs and met with the oncologist who is putting him through the chemo he said to stop using it.
So, I am confused about whether or not to use it???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

No advise on that stuff, but glad to see the update.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

UPenn oncology put BoBo on it during chemotherapy and it did not hurt him. I am not sure whether it helped. If the oncologist does not have experience with it, he may be concerned about drug interactions. BoBo had HSA of the spleen that may be different. I knew we were fighting a losing battle and I tried everything. They had an independent trial going on with the turkey tail mushroom, we had to pick chemo or mushroom.

Hugs to Kaiser and you, hang in there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

shilohsmom said:


> This might be a long shot, but have you considered having the levels of Radon checked in your home? Its just a thought.


Because we live in a Radon area we had Radon checked in the houses where we lived when we had Toby. None of them ever had significant Radon. Toby died of hemangiosarcoma.

Our current house is just at the EPA limit but homes here have to be built with radon vents and a radon vent fan added to the vent system pulled the levels down. We did that before we moved in by a certified (by the state) radon specialist (who also did the monitor over time, not the cheap kits at Home Depot you mail in)

Cyra has high marker (per VDI) and will be retested in March


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

RebelGSD said:


> UPenn oncology put BoBo on it during chemotherapy and it did not hurt him. I am not sure whether it helped. If the oncologist does not have experience with it, he may be concerned about drug interactions. BoBo had HSA of the spleen that may be different. I knew we were fighting a losing battle and I tried everything. They had an independent trial going on with the turkey tail mushroom, we had to pick chemo or mushroom.
> 
> Hugs to Kaiser and you, hang in there.


I started Kaiser on the turkey tail mushrooms today. They are in capsule form. They don't interfere with the chemo do they?
http://wildbranchmushrooms.com/turkey-tail
Thanks


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I also started Kaiser on this to boost his immune system.
The Flying Basset :: 100% Pure Colostrum Powder -8oz $27.95


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I used the powder form of the mushroom and sprinkled it over his food.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that Kaiser is doing well on the treatment.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that your precious Kaiser is doing ok with his treatments and I so hope that he continues to improve. Sending healing thoughts and still have him in my prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Finally, some potential good news.... I'm almost afraid I'll jinx it... Kaiser was in for his third Chemo treatment today (2 intravenous, 1 oral). The cardiologist did an echocardiogram and the oncologist did a ultrasound. They can't find the tumor on his heart. January 13th they had no problem seeing a tumor and today they can't see it. Maybe it's there and they just can't see it, but it sounds like it at least got smaller. Yay!*


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> *Finally, some potential good news.... I'm almost afraid I'll jinx it... Kaiser was in for his third Chemo treatment today (2 intravenous, 1 oral). The cardiologist did an echocardiogram and the oncologist did a ultrasound. They can't find the tumor on his heart. January 13th they had no problem seeing a tumor and today they can't see it. Maybe it's there and they just can't see it, but it sounds like it at least got smaller. Yay!*


That IS great news!!! Yay, so glad to hear. Hopefully, on his way to a complete recovery.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

KSdogowner said:


> That IS great news!!! Yay, so glad to hear. Hopefully, on his way to a complete recovery.


That would be a miracle from God!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hoping for the best outcome. You deserve it.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> That would be a miracle from God!


I believe in those..so why not?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh wow - keeping fingers crossed and prayers coming! I have been so absorbed with Grim I have not been over here.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Crossing fingers and toes!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great news. Continued prayers for a full recovery. Keep fighting Kaiser!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

with this disease, every single extra day you get is such a gift. wishing you and your boy many more. take care.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GSDLoverII said:


> *Finally, some potential good news.... I'm almost afraid I'll jinx it... Kaiser was in for his third Chemo treatment today (2 intravenous, 1 oral). The cardiologist did an echocardiogram and the oncologist did a ultrasound. They can't find the tumor on his heart. January 13th they had no problem seeing a tumor and today they can't see it. Maybe it's there and they just can't see it, but it sounds like it at least got smaller. Yay!*


:groovy: I'm in tears! I never thought I'd see the day that I'd read something on a thread about hemangiosarcoma where I'd want to do a happy dance ... THIS NEWS IS AWESOME!!! I'm so happy for you and Kaiser! :happyboogie:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such heartlifting news about your handsome Kaiser, I hope that he will continue to progress daily. Will still include him in my prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys.
I am very happy about the news but I also have guarded optimism. I do hope God gives us a miracle.
I pray a lot!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Best news of the day!!


----------



## millie12 (Jun 13, 2005)

That is great news!!!! I have been thinking of you and I do believe in miracles!! I will keep praying.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*What the dr said was before we had the "window" cut into the sack around the heart, there was pressure squeezing the heart.*
*This would push the tumor out to where it was more visible.*
*Like squeezing a water ballon. *
*Now, that the pressure has been relieved, it is possible that they just can't see it. Also, the heart is always moving...*
*Two specialists looked with an ultrasound and the echocardiogram and couldn't find anything. They will repeat these tests in 6 weeks and he will continue his chemo.*
*If they can't see the tumor in 6 weeks, they will do another CT scan to look at the lesions on his liver and the 2 spots on his lungs. So, he is definitely not out of the woods yet.*
*I am afraid to be too optimistic, but I want the power of positive thinking to work for him too. :angel:*


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a Valentine's gift! I so hope his progress continues until those 'woods' are far behind him. I'm sure he's teaching the vet's a thing or two. Give him a hug from me and a sloppy kiss from Stosh


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm hoping and praying that Kaiser will be the first dog I've read about who's actually beaten this deadly type of cancer!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well its about time we got some good news here. I'll keep praying for our dear boy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking of you and kaiser again tonight. hoping all's well...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, I keep coming back to this thread daily. Hoping that no news is good news


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Thinking of you and Kaiser, hoping for the best.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Keep lurking hopeing to find more good news on your precious Kaiser.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking of you and Kaiser...Hoping for more good news.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser is getting his 4th chemo as we speak.
He has had 2 chemos intravenously and this will be his 2nd chemo orally.
He is doing good. Eats well, actually gained a pound and no throwing up or runs.
Took him to the dog park a few times. Albeit, he just lays there, but he likes going. I bring my friends GSD Sophie over almost daily for a few hours so that he doesn't miss Casey and Gypsy so much. The kittens now 8 and 9 months old, keep him entertained as well.
Thank God for every day!! :angel:
He will be 10 on March 2nd.
He IS OUR PRECIOUS BOY and is LOVED SO VERY MUCH AS THEY ALL WERE!!
Thank you all for thinking about him!
We appreciate it!
Brigitte


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much for the update. Everyone is pulling for him!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update. We sure are pulling for that boy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSDLoverII said:


> Kaiser is getting his 4th chemo as we speak.
> He has had 2 chemos intravenously and this will be his 2nd chemo orally.
> He is doing good. Eats well, actually gained a pound and no throwing up or runs.
> Took him to the dog park a few times. Albeit, he just lays there, but he likes going. I bring my friends GSD Sophie over almost daily for a few hours so that he doesn't miss Casey and Gypsy so much. The kittens now 8 and 9 months old, keep him entertained as well.
> ...


I am so glad he's doing so well


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

how's kaiser, thinking about him again today. take care.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking about you and Kaiser too...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your precious boy Kaiser is still improving and that he had a wonderful 10th birthday.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Thank you all! Kaiser had a Happy10th Birthday.*

*He went swimming in the pool his most favorite thing to do. He had some dog friends as well as some people friends over for a party.*

*Right now, he is in for another chemo treatment.*

*He gets the doxorubicin every 3 weeks (iv) and in-between he gets some chemo orally.*

*Today is his third doxorubicin.*

*So far, he is tolerating it really well, knock on wood.*

*Hasn't gotten sick or the runs once.*

*Eats very well.*

*We are cherishing every single day.*

*Kaiser just wants to do his normal routine, dog park etc. He doesn't know he has cancer.*

*He is an older gentleman, so he just walks slowly carrying his frisbee.*

*We will continue as long as God lets us have him.*

*The chemo stops after 5 or 6 doxorubicin treatments because after that it damages the heart. There will be some other protocol at that time.*

*They do blood work every time and it has always been fine including todays.*

*Again, just cherishing every moment and thanking God for each day. *

*Thank you.*

*Brigitte and Kaiser*


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is wonderful news. Thanks for the update as you are always on our minds and in our hearts.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for taking time to update...what a gift, you got double digits!!! happy 10th kaiser, bless your heart (and keep it strong).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

gsdloverii said:


> *thank you all! Kaiser had a happy10th birthday.*
> 
> *he went swimming in the pool his most favorite thing to do. He had some dog friends as well as some people friends over for a party.*
> 
> ...


 
*go kaiser!*


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Good boy, Kaiser ... You're my hero!!! Kick that nasty cancer's butt!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Go Kaiser, pave the way for the other hemangio dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for the up date. Glad he had a great 10 the birthday. Continued thoughts and prayers for your precious boy and you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Go!!! Kaiser!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Good boy Kaiser! We are all pulling for you!
I check this thread every day, thanks for the update!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys for the great moral support!
However, yesterday when I picked up Kaiser I asked the oncologist about how much time he thinks Kaiser has.
He said with chemo only, about 4 months from the time of diagnosis which was Jan 13th. 2012
He said that he has seen a few dogs make it up to a year though.
Remember, he wasn't a candidate for removal of the heart tumor because it had metastasized to his liver and lungs. Then they did the echo cardiogram and ultra sound and couldn't find the tumor...
Anyhow, if that is true, he wouldn't even complete the entire chemo regiment.
Definitely a reality check.
I have guarded optimism because of losing my other 2 dogs so close together and then on the heels of that finding out Kaiser has cancer.
Will try to remain positive and cherish Kaiser everyday! It will take a miracle from God and I pray everyday.
Thank you again.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I pray he has a lot more time with you.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Kaiser's health struggles. I too hope your oncologist is being "safe" with his estimate and you have many more months.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm glad he is doing well on the treatment and enjoying his time with you. I hope all the prayers coming your way give you many more months with him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I pray everday, oh my Kaiser beat this thing and proove it can be done!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

So do I. I visit his thread every day.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all from Kaiser and Me :hugs:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Add another to the list that continues to send the best of thoughts to you and kaiser during this fight :hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Continued prayers for Kaiser to beat this .


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Kaisers tumor on his heart is back, or at least they can see it this time. Last ultrasound and echo they couldn't see it.*
*1.5 centimeters same as it was in January.*
*They are stopping the doxirubicin (Iv chemo) since its obviously not working anymore.*
*Trying a different oral chemo.*
*Not good news. *


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. I truly hope the oral drug will have a greater impact on the tumor. Still keeping Kaiser and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers for the new oral med to be the answer.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope the oral meds work.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

No more doxorubicin. New protocol is PALLADIA and LEUKERAN (CHLORAMBUCIL), starting tomorrow. Alternate every other day. I give it to him at home.
I knew since January when he was first diagnosed that there was no cure for this horrible cancer. They gave us around 4 months. It will be 4 months on mothers day exactly. 
The extra time we have had so far has been priceless. I AGREE with what RebelGSD posted and I would definitely do it again. Even if it ends here which I pray it does not . Please God give us some more time.


RebelGSD said:


> I disagree that the treatment does more pain than good. My boy had excellent quality of life during the 4 months and every moment we were given was precious. It was definitely worth it and I would do it again. Other owners that treated their dog felt the same way. And there is a small fraction of dogs for whom surgery means full recovery, according to the experience of the oncologists at the University of Pennsylvania who treated my dog. 4 months in a dog life are equivalent to 3 human years. I know many people who put themselves through much more difficult treatments for a chance of getting an extra year or two.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OH, my. I sure hope the oral medcines work.....Will be thinking of you.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Kaiser and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope that the other chemo protocol works. My boy got only three rounds of doxorubicin, after the third he developed heart issues and they would not give him the 4th treatment. They did not offer us any other chemo option. I am glad you are getting another chance. Hugs to you and Kaiser. We are all pulling for you and beaming positive thoughts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hold him tight for all of us


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How is our boy doing this weekend?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He has good and bad days. Sat was ok Sun he didn't want to eat breakfast. He ate his dinner though. 
He still wants to go to the park and has a good quality of life, so we aren't ready to quit yet.
There have only been a few times he doesn't want to eat. Usually, he has a good appetite.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's how my Mason was too in his last days  Some times he ate some times he didn't.  It is so heartbraking. I pray for your boy. I miss mine so much.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Kaiser is doing ok. Continued prayers. Glad he still is enjoying things.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Aww continued prayers for him and that he continues with a decent quality of life.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Checking in on you all, wishing and hoping for more days together.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Bridgitte,

I don't know if you remember me; I haven't been on in probably 3 or 4 years. I am so sorry to hear about Kaiser. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that the new meds will give Kaiser what he needs, still praying for your precious boy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to your baby boy. Hoping today finds him feeling better.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking of Kaiser and you. Hope he continues to fight strong....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Checking in on Kaiser, sending some ear scritches....


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys. We appreciate it!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Hugs from here too, I check in every day, as if he were mine. I always hope one of them would beat it, even if mine did not.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

...and even if you can't beat it, which is just about impossible, that extra time is so precious.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser last weekend at the dog park and at the Italian restaurant eating a noodle. :gsdbeggin: 
Yes, every moment is precious! We Love You Kaiser!!! :hugs:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> Kaiser last weekend at the dog park and at the Italian restaurant eating a noodle. :gsdbeggin:
> Yes, every moment is precious! We Love You Kaiser!!! :hugs:


Such a beautiful boy. Have been praying for him and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending a virtual ice cream to Kaiser.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

GSDLoverII said:


> Kaiser last weekend at the dog park and at the Italian restaurant eating a noodle. :gsdbeggin:
> Yes, every moment is precious! We Love You Kaiser!!! :hugs:


These pictures are really great to see. He has such a tender look in his eyes...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Kaiser is Still hanging in there. He gets oral chemo 6 days a week at home. *
*He tolerates it well.*
*Goes back for an ultrasound and echo on May 1st.*
*Here is a picture from last weekend of Kaiser on the left with a friends dog, Sophie, at World of Beers. 4-14-12*
*We are cherishing every moment and Thankful for every day.*
*And yes, they got their hamburgers.*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hang in there Kaiser....so glad he is tolerating the chemo well! 

Hugs!

Lee


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great to see him out and about! Thanks for the update


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Glad to seeyou enjoying life together.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


>


He is so beautiful. I am glad to see he is able to go out and about enjoying himself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaiser looks like he's having a great time. Glad you guys are are getting to do lots of things. Keep fighting Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser's Day 
Michael worked from the rv and we brought Sophie (Kaiser's girlfriend) and had a wonderful day dedicated to Kaiser. He loves the rv and his dad and mom and his Sophie. :wub:
Wonderful weather too. Life is good. 
Wish I could freeze this day. 4-24-12 :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awww look at him! He looks really good.  Hoping and praying for many more days like this one!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Such a happy boy! So glad he is doing all the things on his bucket list, the biggest being having fun with you guys.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

He looks so happy ... thanks for sharing his day with us!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wonderful pictures...memories to cherish. have been thinking about him lately and wondering how things are going for him. so glad to hear so far so good!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's handling everything with such grace and dignity and obviously taking every day as it comes. He's a great dog


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So glad he is enjoying his day. He looks so happy and is a beautiful dog. Hoping he has many more days like this to come....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He and his friend look very happy. Kaiser is truly enjoying his day.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys. Your support has helped a lot to get me through this.
Tuesday Kaiser goes in for another echo and ultrasound and to check his organs.
He is very wobbley when he stands and limps a lot.
The oncologist isn't sure if its the cancer or the chemo. He has a lump on his paw that I'm very concerned about. The hemangiosarcoma can spread just about anywhere.....
Will see what the dr says on Tuesday.
I will keep you posted.
Thanks again.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

God Bless your precious boy, still keeping Kaiser in my prayers. Hope that you get good results from the vet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My prayers are w/ you and Kaiser.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaiser is precious. So glad he is fighting strong. He's so full of life. It's nice seeing him so happy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking in on Kaiser.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser is doing much better with the limping since the dr put him on Previcox. Huge difference! He actually is running again. Of course, I don't let him over-do it.
We are having the lump on his paw removed.
The last echo they did on May 1st they couldn't see the tumor on his heart again.
So, right now he is happy and back to his old self again. It's day by day, and things can change in a minute.
We thank God for every day!! :angel:
Thank you for asking.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great news!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that Kaiser is doing well. Big hugs to that baby boy and his entire family.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh that's GREAT news. every day you have with him is such a blessing.

bless your heart kaiser. i think of you often.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad to hear Kaiser is doing so well. Continued prayers! Love to hear he's running around.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That's great news to hear this morning about your precious Kaiser. He is a trooper for sure, will continue to keep him in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a strong dog he is- that's great news


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

glad to hear that the echo was positive....hope he continues to be strong!

Lee


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Stosh said:


> What a strong dog he is- that's great news


He's Fighting and he is not ready to go!
Like I say, I am cautiously optimistic.
I pray every day, and I am so very grateful for every minute. This extra time is truly priceless.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser on May 6, 2012
The bandage is covering the lump on his paw.
Don't know exactly what it is yet, but it will be removed on Wens.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

He looks very content and happy. Wishing him many more days of the same..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a handsome and happy boo!(our family name for GSD's)keep fightin Kaiser


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Btw, I clean his ears, but those spots won't come off. It drives me crazy when I see that in the pics. :silly:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome boy Kaiser!!!
Love the frisbee collection


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I certainly hope he continues to do well and doesn't have any more issues!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am nervous with Kaiser going "under" tomorrow and what that lump is. 
My poor boy has been through soooo much.
Prayers are welcome. :angel:
Thanks


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I pray that the procedure will be successful and the lump is benign. Looks like Kaiser has a very strong bond with you and that is what gives him the strength to make it through. May there not be any adverse effects but may he come out of the anesthesia sound and healthy. I so admire your love for your baby. It breaks my heart to see you all have to go through this. hugs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers for your boy tommorrow and that there is nothing wrong !


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Beaming positive thoughts your way...
I wonder why they don't do nerve blocks on dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Prayers for tomorrow.... good luck Kaiser!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser crashed. He had a bleed. He is in the hospital where they stabilized him. There will be no removal of the tumor on his paw tomorrow. Hopefully, he will make it through the night.
We are 5 minutes away, so they will call if something happens. He was doing so good all day and at about 6 pm he crashed.
I personally think it was the Previcox. it's an Nsaid and I was leary of Kaisers using it. It made him feel so good. He had a fantastic week, and then....
Please if you pray send prayers for him.
He needs them now.
Thank you


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be praying for Kaiser and your family.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GSDLoverII said:


> Kaiser crashed. He had a bleed. He is in the hospital where they stabilized him. There will be no removal of the tumor on his paw tomorrow. Hopefully, he will make it through the night.
> We are 5 minutes away, so they will call if something happens. He was doing so good all day and at about 6 pm he crashed.
> I personally think it was the Previcox. it's an Nsaid and I was leary of Kaisers using it. It made him feel so good. He had a fantastic week, and then....
> Please if you pray send prayers for him.
> ...


OMG ... I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying that Kaiser has a speedy recovery!!! Was the bleed in his heart again or somewhere else or do you know yet?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GSDLoverII said:


> Kaiser crashed. He had a bleed. He is in the hospital where they stabilized him. There will be no removal of the tumor on his paw tomorrow. Hopefully, he will make it through the night.
> We are 5 minutes away, so they will call if something happens. He was doing so good all day and at about 6 pm he crashed.
> I personally think it was the Previcox. it's an Nsaid and I was leary of Kaisers using it. It made him feel so good. He had a fantastic week, and then....
> Please if you pray send prayers for him.
> ...


Ohh no!! Sending positive thoughts and love your way... I hope hope hope he pulls through in great shape.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Praying for Kaiser and his family. They can recover from the bleeds, they reabsorb blood from the abdomen within a couple of hours. I am hoping it is just a temporary setback. BoBo was courting girls at the vet's office two hours later. He responded well to fluids and steroids.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Praying for Kaiser to feel better and stabilize. Keep fighting Little boy!Take care of yourselves.
Maggi


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He is still at the hospital and his regular oncologist just saw him. He is still bleeding and his numbers are dropping. It doesn't look good. we are on are way there. He fought so **** hard. We need a miracle.
I am just numb. I Love that dog more than life.
I loved them all. They were and are my children. God help us.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am thinking of you and your family, praying for Kaiser!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Beaming positive thoughts, hang in there Kaiser! They should let you stay with him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

This is so very sad, I know that God has plans for your precious boy but I pray that he will let him stay with his mommy and daddy awhile longer. God Bless you and your boy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We picked him up from the hospital and took him home. He had a major bleed and is continuing to bleed into his abdomen.
Our regular vet in on his way over to euthanize him at home on his own bed.
I told him he will be with Gypsy and Casey and his ears perked up.
Michael is with him now. I had to regroup because I don't want him to see me crying.
Very, very sad day.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh no, I feel like he is mine. Please give him a big hug from me too and tell him to say hello to my BoBo.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh my I am so sorry............hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry  I wish there was a better ending, big hugs and prayers for you and your family


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

This hurts so much, we have been following his progress and hopeing for the best. We all love your precious boy and I'm sure there are lots of broken hearts this morning. So sorry, I wish there was something that I could say to help you but I know no words can help your breaking heart at this time. Again God Bless you and your precious boy Kaiser as he travels to the bridge where your babies will be waiting for you someday. :hugs:


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am crying while typing this. My heart goes out to you and your precious Kaiser. A very sad day indeed.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This just breaks my heart. You are in my thoughts and prayers. No words can describe what I'm feeling now for you. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I just don't have the words to say anything to make you feel better... I've been following your thread and do know you've touched all of our hearts with Kaiser's journey. RIP Kaiser. Run free, handsome boy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

There are no words... I am so sorry!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You've done everything you could for him. The decision to do chemo bought him some time to spend a few more precious moments here with you all. He will be with his siblings now-running free and healthy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. You had many good weeks with him, something you'll always cherish. Rest in peace Kaiser, you don't have to fight any longer


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Darn! We were all pulling for him. I am so sorry. I, along with many others are crying with you. He fought a valiant fight. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He's gone to be with Gypsy and Casey.
R.I.P.
I Loved you all more than life.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you . Kaiser fought hard and was a valiant boy. So glad he was home w/ you to say goodbye. Take care. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Maggi


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> We picked him up from the hospital and took him home. He had a major bleed and is continuing to bleed into his abdomen.
> Our regular vet in on his way over to euthanize him at home on his own bed.
> I told him he will be with Gypsy and Casey and his ears perked up.
> Michael is with him now. I had to regroup because I don't want him to see me crying.
> Very, very sad day.


 
DAM#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very, Very sad to hear!

Knew it was coming but ..............................!

At least your boy will finally be rid of his pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our deepest sympathy to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free precious Kaiser, run free. :rip:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So very, very sorry. Somewhere, all three are reunited and romping free. Sending good thought your way.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you................. So sad to hear, but he fought as long as he could, now you gave him a peaceful goodbye.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Run free gorgeous, brave man... We are so proud of you... You fought a good fight...
The comforting thing with this cancer is that they are not in pain and they can have good quality of life until the end. And those times, stolen from destiny, are incredibly precious, at least they were to me.
I somehow feel that God is determined to take the best and most loved ones with this disease.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Jtmj2k1 (Mar 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear, thoughts and prayers out to you.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You and your husband are in my thoughts at this sad time. My heart aches for your loss. 

Kaiser was a lucky dog to have had someone love him SO very much while he was in this world. 

He has been reunited with his pack and they will all watch over you from above. I hope he meets Remo and makes a new friend. 

I am so, so, so sorry.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> He's gone to be with Gypsy and Casey.
> R.I.P.
> I Loved you all more than life.


Oh no!!! I am so, so sorry to hear. R.I.P. sweet Kaiser. Gosh, I don't know what to say. I am so sad for you.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't the words to express my sympathies.....so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

very sorry to hear this  he was a fighter for sure Rip Kaiser


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, I was hoping and praying that Kaiser would be the miracle boy to beat this horrific disease. He fought a good fight. :teary:

:rip: Kaiser, may you run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. no words.....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry. You've had so much heartache and loss in such a short amount of time. It's just not fair.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Kaiser. You and he fought so hard...

I can't imagine the devastation you're feeling right now with the loss of all three of your precious dogs in such a short time but I am wishing you strength and peace in grieving and healing.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so so very sorry for your loss. What a brave and handsome boy. Big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

You must be so proud of your Kaiser, he did everything he could to stay with you-but that was probably because you did everything anyone could possibly do to prolong his happy life.

Losing three dogs like this is heartbreaking. The only consolation I can suggest is how much you gave each other while you could.

I'm very sorry for your losses,
Mary Jane


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh grief- I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss..jan


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

You all fought a good fight. He knew love b/c of you, and you b/c of him. So am so truly sorry for your multiple losses, I wish there was more we could do for you to help ease your suffering. You and your husband are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have been coming back and checking on how he was doing. I am so very sorry that he didn't make it. He was amazing, he fought hard to stay with you and I know that you did everything possible to fight to keep him here. It was a true love story.

Please be kind to yourself, loss is so hard, and accumulated loss can be so much more difficult. 

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

So, so sorry for your loss. I just checked in hoping for a good report. HS is such a heart breaking disease.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no--I'm so very sorry to hear this. Kaiser fought valiantly and you tried everything in your power to try and help him. And when he needed it, you helped him to be free of his pain. 

I know that the pain of losing him is raw and seems unbearable now but there will come a time when you think of him and remember that wonderful times you had with him, including the very special day you had with him not long ago. 

Our hearts and our prayers go out to you and your husband. Rest in peace, Kaiser. :angel:


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Brigette, words can't express how sorry I am. Your dogs will never be forgotten.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart is with you and I know your pain.


----------



## NoFearLivesHere (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats a terrifing thing to have to go through! So sorry. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about it, I send you my heart felt condolences.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

RebelGSD said:


> Beaming positive thoughts, hang in there Kaiser! They should let you stay with him.


They wouldn't let us in the ICU
We were there until after midnight and they said he was stable at that time.
In the morning his regular oncologist said his numbers had dropped and he had a major bleed 
from his liver not even the heart where the initial 
tumor was, and is abdomen had a litre of blood in 
it.

He was still able to walk and we took him home and fed him one last meal, gave him a warm bowl of colostrum and a dog Valium and waited for his regular vet to come to our home and euthanize him on his own bed, in his home with his mom and dad there. 
He barked at the car when the vet pulled up. His bed was right by the front door and he could see 
out of the glass. He was protecting his family and 
his home till the end.
I held his beautiful, huge head in my hands when 
he took his last breath.

The vet left, we laid with Kaiser and held him and cried our eyes out. The last of our babies was gone.
Michael and I took Kaiser to be cremated about an hour later.
We went to the beach and sat under a covered bench and watched a storm roll in.
It poured rain and the wind was blowing the waves around.
Kaiser was being cremated and we were in disbelief crying our eyes out.
Three dogs, 6 months........
We haven't even properly mourned Casey when Gypsy died and then two weeks later on Jan 13, 2012 Kaiser was diagnosed.
The oncologist gave him 4 months and it would have been four months tomorrow on Mother's Day.
I have taken 2 suv loads of dog stuff up to Tricounty no kill animal shelter. 
They just raided a puppy mill in Sarasota fla and TriCounty has a bunch of the puppy mill dogs.
Dogs who have been in cages all their life and that have never even felt grass.
It made me realize how lucky our dogs were and what a good life, albeit short life they had,and how lucky we were to have been able to share it with them.
It will be a long time before we get another dog.
The pain is just too much when they die.
We had a special urn made for them. I will post pics after Kaisers dates are engraved.
Thank you all for your support with all three dogs.
It helped us get through this nightmare.
Thank you,
Brigitte and Michael


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How wonderful of you to donate items and help other dogs while you are in such grief.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I saw pictures of these horribly abused animals and I knew my guys would have wanted it that way. I saved many sentimental items and gave a lot away. It is too painful to look at.We would do the 4 months with the chemo all over again. Everyday was priceless. We love those dogs and miss them so much. Huge void in our quiet house.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OMG I just saw this, I'm so so very sorry!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your husband. You have been through so much.Please take care.
Maggi


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

That was generous of you guys to donate your stuff to needy dogs. I'd like to share a poem that has brought me comfort.

In My Good Death
by Dalia Shevin

-For Charlie, in loving memory

I will find myself waist deep in high summer grass. The humming
shock of the golden light. And I will hear them before I see
them and know right away who is bounding across the field to meet
me. All my good dogs will come then, their wet noses
bumping against my palms, their hot panting, their rough faithful
tongues. Their eyes young and shiny again. The wiry scruff of
their fur, the unspeakable softness of their bellies, their velvet ears
against my cheeks. I will bend to them, my face covered with
their kisses, my hands full of them. In the grass I will let them knock
me down.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just saw this and I am heartbroken for you. I was following your story and was so hoping for a miracle. There are no words. Take comfort in knowing that Kaiser had a life full of love. And be thankful for that special day you had together. I think it is a wonderful tribute to all your dogs to have donated to the shelter. Remember, it's not "good-bye", it's "auf wiedersehen". (till we meet again)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been following this thread for a long time. I'm so sorry for your losses. Three dogs so close together is so hard. My heart cries for your loss. I hope this link will help you find solace.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no... I haven't been on here in so long. I came to check on Kaiser and this news just broke my heart. I'm so so sorry...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I am so sorry, those words seem so inadequate but know they are heartfelt.

:hugs:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

